#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar roteador Cisco 1700

## rikdo

Pessoal,

O roteador da empresa aonde trabalho queimou e estou com dificuldades de configurar o backup. A Telefonica me passou as seguintes informações:

IP_WAN_LOCAL 
IP_WAN_MASK_LOCAL 
IP_WAN_MASK_REMOTO 
IP_WAN_REMOTO 
IP_LAN 
IP_LAN_MASK 
IP_GAt 
Encapsulation ATM 
service-policy input NO-QOS-IN_PERFIL2048/2048/0 

Alguém poderia me ajudar com a configuração?

Obrigado.

----------


## smsfabio

Olá amigo bom dia,

Primeiro, claro configure a Fastethernet : 

Cisco# configure terminal 
Cisco(config)# interface fastEthernet0/0 
Cisco(config-if)# ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 
Cisco(config-if)# no shutdown 
Cisco(config-if)#exit

*Para PPP você usa :*

Cisco#configure Terminal 
Cisco(config)#interface serial 1/1 
Cisco(config-if)#ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.252 
Cisco(config-if)#encapsulation PPP 
Cisco(config-if)#clock rate 128000 
Cisco(config-if)#no shut 


*Para FrameRelay :*

Cisco(config)#interface Serial1/0 
Cisco(config-if)# no ip address 
Cisco(config-if)# encapsulation frame-relay 
Cisco(config-if)# clockrate 64000 
Cisco(config-if)# frame-relay lmi-type ansi 


Cisco(config)#interface Serial1/0.1 point-to-point 
Cisco(config-subif)# ip address 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0 
Cisco(config-subif)# frame-relay interface-dlci 100 IETF 


Depois precisa configurar a rota padrão :

Cisco# *configure terminal* 
Cisco(config)# *ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1*

----------


## rikdo

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, mas acho que está faltando a questão do encapsulamento, pois a Telefonica me passou que o mesmo seria ATM: 
Encapsulation ATM 
service-policy input NO-QOS-IN_PERFIL2048/2048/0 
Como ficaria as configurações com esses dados?

Mais uma vez obrigado.

----------


## rikdo

Obrigado pela ajuda!

Eu acredito que faltou o encapsulamento, pois como citei na mensagem, seria ATM:
Encapsulation ATM  service-policy input NO-QOS-IN_PERFIL2048/2048/0 
Você poderia me ajudar a configurar isso por favor?

Desde já agradeço.

----------

